# Couple of questions...



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all...1st time posting on the PC section here. This forum has everything! 

1st question: I have a e-machine from Future Shop purchased about 4 yrs ago. At one time when I powered it on, the front green LED would just flicker. I had to hold the power button for about 10 seconds before the power would stay on. Now, it just blinks forever The fan starts and I think I hear the drive starting up but it won't boot. Any suggestions? (Ok, ok. nuff of the "serves ya right for not getting the extended warantee crap!" lol


2nd question: This goes way back but I thought I might run it by someone here. I do home renovations and take many b4 and after pics of my work. I d/l all pics into my PC folder 'owners documents/my pictures/businesspics'

About a year ago, I contracted a nasty virus. I could not access my control panel, my icons kept flashing!!! OUCH. Each time I tried to restore, whether I tried the day before or 3 months prior it kept saying "no restore point available". 

I rebooted and used the emachine restore which offered me 2 options. 1) erase all and reinstall, or 2) reinstall and save data. I chose option 2.

After the restore, it created a folder named 'backup folder' but when I tried to get to my pics, it says access denied. I used the same login name and same password but it still won't let me access the files. Have they gone the way of my 1st love - lost forever? lol

CC


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi all...1st time posting on the PC section here. This forum has everything! 

1st question: I have a e-machine from Future Shop purchased about 4 yrs ago. At one time when I powered it on, the front green LED would just flicker. I had to hold the power button for about 10 seconds before the power would stay on. Now, it just blinks forever The fan starts and I think I hear the drive starting up but it won't boot. Any suggestions? (Ok, ok. nuff of the "serves ya right for not getting the extended warantee crap!" lol

*I would of said the PSU, but usually the PSU won't load at all once it goes bad. Although it still could be the problem. I don't know how many extra parts you have if any. But to trouble shoot this problem you will need to do some swapping. I would start with the PSU if you have one. Then remove all extra cards and only run the motherboard, cpu, ram, video and see if you get the bios to come up. Then add the HD, reboot and so on until you find whats stopping the boot. Unless its the PSU of course which would be my guess. One thing to ask do you get any "beeps" when the power it turned on? Rapid beeping is usually video, constant slowly beeping is usually memory. (depends on bios maker)*


2nd question: This goes way back but I thought I might run it by someone here. I do home renovations and take many b4 and after pics of my work. I d/l all pics into my PC folder 'owners documents/my pictures/businesspics'

About a year ago, I contracted a nasty virus. I could not access my control panel, my icons kept flashing!!! OUCH. Each time I tried to restore, whether I tried the day before or 3 months prior it kept saying "no restore point available". 

I rebooted and used the emachine restore which offered me 2 options. 1) erase all and reinstall, or 2) reinstall and save data. I chose option 2.

After the restore, it created a folder named 'backup folder' but when I tried to get to my pics, it says access denied. I used the same login name and same password but it still won't let me access the files. Have they gone the way of my 1st love - lost forever? lol

*Its possible the folder can only be accessed by a user with admin rights. I am not sure how the eMachine setup disk defaults everything. If you only have 1 user account and an inactive "guest" listed then you should be fine on that. If thats the case I am not sure why its locked.  *


----------



## randyhenson (May 19, 2008)

I would say your HD has gone bad.

2nd, Hit the F8 button when you computer is booting (boot in safe mode)and login as admin. If you can't access the folder that way, I would say there gone.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

I've had some luck recovering data by using a bootable Linux OS like Knoppix and a flash drive. This helped me recover some data off of an old scsi drive that the OS was corrupted.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Try this to get the files that are restored.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308421


----------



## Ash (Aug 1, 2008)

Flashing led and need to hold the power switch usually mean bad power supply

Open it and look to see if all capacitors are good

Use Knoppix to rescue your data as mentioned by fierysun. The drives on the desktop are your drives. There may be some extra (the recovery partition etc which you dont see from windows). Look inside to figure out


----------

